# Baron Davis is a Warrior!



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Baron Davis is going back to California. The Golden State Warriors have acquired Davis from the New Orleans Hornets for Speedy Claxton and Dale Davis.

I can't believe it, I am crying right now, a world is going down for me... :no:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im sad to see Baron going thats for sure...I just wish hed had been healthy and there wouldnt have been a need for this...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

That's it? 

Couldn't they make a deal for Spree's expiring deal?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't know what Alan Bristow is doing, how is our starting five now???

C - PJ Brown
PF - Dale Davis
SF - Glenn Robinson
SG - J.R. Smith
PG - Dan Dickau


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I don't know what Alan Bristow is doing, how is our starting five now???
> 
> C - PJ Brown
> PF - Dale Davis
> ...


Who cares what your starting 5 is. They are clearing cap for next year. They got rid of some big contracts and got expirings in return. Only thing I'm wondering is if they could have had some one better than Speedy Claxton? I'm guessing the Warriors did not want to let go of Pietrus.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

sMaKDiSDoWn said:


> Who cares what your starting 5 is. They are clearing cap for next year. They got rid of some big contracts and got expirings in return. Only thing I'm wondering is if they could have had some one better than Speedy Claxton? I'm guessing the Warriors did not want to let go of Pietrus.


But BD was the best pg in the league last year and you talk about getting rid of "big contracts"???


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> But BD was the best pg in the league last year and you talk about getting rid of "big contracts"???


I think you have to realize though that BD doest play the entire season...ever.

I LOVE BD. But if he is the best PG in the universe for 25 games a year that doesnt impress me. Id rather an average PG for 84 games.

BD simply has been injured his whole career. Its time to make changes.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well on the bright side Speedy's a pretty good player, I think he will start instead of (dare I say it) Dan Dickau.

But Bdiddy will be missed, he is a Hornet for life...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> I think you have to realize though that BD doest play the entire season...ever.
> 
> I LOVE BD. But if he is the best PG in the universe for 25 games a year that doesnt impress me. Id rather an average PG for 84 games.
> 
> BD simply has been injured his whole career. Its time to make changes.


yeah it's time to make changes but trading away the probable best pg in the league even if he just playes 50 games a season??? I mean Baron is still very young he will be the first Warriors All-Star (or had they one before  )...we could have swapped role players or even star players, but not our best man...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> yeah it's time to make changes but trading away the probable best pg in the league even if he just playes 50 games a season??? I mean Baron is still very young he will be the first Warriors All-Star (or had they one before  )...we could have swapped role players or even star players, but not our best man...


I also felt that we didnt get enough for BD...

I understand the move for building the future but I felt at the very least Pietrus should have been in the deal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Claxton has a team option that more than likely will not be picked up.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Claxton has a team option that more than likely will not be picked up.



Even more cap space. 

I still think should have tried for Pietrus or Dunleavy, or even their 1st. Oh well, they probably did try. Either way they unloaded a ton of cap in one day. Not that bad. 

I wonder what's gonna happen with Magloire.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This really puts the Hornets in a good position IMO...

We get TONS of cap space to make a FA play in the offseason. Which is rare for the Hornets...

AND

We still get a top 5 draft pick in whats looking to be a better draft than we first expected...


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Terrible trade for the hornets..Im surprised another team didnt offer more. Portland should have jumped all over this trade imo. Expiring contract + prospects (russians, outlaw) would be easy for them to do, but i guess they're hoping for telfair to pan out. In that case they should start him, i don't really understand what they're doing. 

Golden State will be a good team next year. Mullin isn't looking like such a bad gm any more to me. I like what he's done with the team, other than Foyle/Fisher contracts. They're a good center away from being very good. Lots of depth, and good players.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I agree *Jsimo 12*. Trading Baron now should help us in the future. This year's draft has Bogut and several point guards worth taking a look at. It will be interesting to see if how Baron plays the rest of the season for GS. If he ends up fully healing by the end of the season, good for him. I find it hard to believe though that he won't get injured again, even if it is next season. Let's hope the offseason will be successful.

I also like the Mash trade. We got rid of his contract plus Rogers for the rest of the season. Trading Rodney makes me wonder why Scott constantly played him even though he was bad.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Trading Baron is fine, but did they get the Warriors pick? Anyone in the NO area that is listening to sports radio? They need that pick to get a PG.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Trading Baron is fine, but did they get the Warriors pick? Anyone in the NO area that is listening to sports radio? They need that pick to get a PG.


That is exactly what I thought when I first heard the rumor...

We would have an excellent chance of drafting Marvin Williams Jr and Chris Paul! 

I havent heard anything about picks yet...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I gotta admit, the only reason I was a Hornets' fan is because of Baron Davis. So I'm still a fan of the team, but now my favorite team has to be Golden State. So I'll Holla. The Hornets should atleast got the Warriors 1st round draft pick, but I'm glad they don't with them being my new favorite team and all.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Too bad he had to go, farewell Baron I barely knew thee.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm not seeing any GS pick coming this way. How could Bristow make this deal and not get any picks. Conceivably Golden State could be a playoff team next year.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I think we could have gotten more for him but... I'm happy to see him gone!!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think it is a very good deal when combined with the Mashburn trade. The only doubt I could see is if you believe that more could have been gotten for him, which is definitely a possibility worth thinking about. Considering the risk Davis is with his uninsured contract though, I can't imagine there's too much more out there for him (that also goes with your plans of clearing cap). _Maybe_ you can get a pick or a quasi-talented young player if you really put the squeeze on, but that's iffy. It's easy for me to say as someone who never has liked Baron much at all, but I give a thumbs up for the Hornets on this one.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> I'm not seeing any GS pick coming this way. How could Bristow make this deal and not get any picks. Conceivably Golden State could be a playoff team next year.


I agree man. 
I have very mixed feelings about this trade. On the one hand, Baron is constantly injured, we are rebuidling, and acquiring Dale Davis, as well as Glenn Robinson from the Sixers, is going to give us cap space to go after some free agents; although I think it would be better for us to rebuild through the draft than through free agency-- Who are possibilities in free agency this summer???. 

However, IT'S BARON DAVIS!!! When he is healthy, he is one of the BEST PG's in the NBA! I love Dan Dickau but he is not my ideal STARTER at PG; he is a great backup but not the starter. 

Also, did we get any draft picks in the trade??? I didn't think we did, but I read a couple of posts from different people and they were saying we did. However, I'm assuming we didn't right now. I just don't understand how you can't get at least one draft pick for Baron Davis. Draft picks are so important when a franchise is rebuilding. I love that we cleared cap space, but you're telling me they couldn't get at least ONE draft pick for Baron Davis!!!???


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> This really puts the Hornets in a good position IMO...
> 
> We get TONS of cap space to make a FA play in the offseason. Which is rare for the Hornets...


I hope the free agents out there want to play for us


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> I hope the free agents out there want to play for us


Hey, we have J.R.Smith, the rising star of the nba :wink:


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> I think you have to realize though that BD doest play the entire season...ever.
> 
> I LOVE BD. But if he is the best PG in the universe for 25 games a year that doesnt impress me. Id rather an average PG for 84 games.
> 
> BD simply has been injured his whole career. Its time to make changes.


Ever? Not his first 3 seasons? He missed 15 games in another. So basically you are referring to this year and the 32 games he missed two years ago? That means he has never and never will play a full season? At 25 his career is over?


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Hey, we have J.R.Smith, the rising star of the nba :wink:


but we didn't clear cap space for JR


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HORNETSFAN said:


> Ever? Not his first 3 seasons? He missed 15 games in another. So basically you are referring to this year and the 32 games he missed two years ago? That means he has never and never will play a full season? At 25 his career is over?


I never said his career was over. He hurt his ACL badly in college. His ankle, his back are both constantly injured. I even said in another post that he would have a few more great years but I see his injuries being a consistent thing. Dont add words to my post. He has been consistently injured since college. Id rather not have another possibility of a Jamal Mashburn.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> I hope the free agents out there want to play for us


Thats something that everyone is worried about. I think as soon as the other players realize that we are trying to turn this thing around we will pick up some nice players. Plus we have a ton of money to throw around at FA's and money talks.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

claxton will be great but i'll miss baron


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> claxton will be great but i'll miss baron


Claxton is not much of an upgrade over Dickau in my opinion. He's faster and quicker but cant shoot as good. Their passing skills are similar. I guess he has better defense but that's not too hard to do. The main thing I see is that he can't shoot as good as Dickau, and we have needed Dickau's scoring this year--I mean, SOMEBODY has to score. Bottom line, I don't think Speedy Claxton, just like Dan Dickau, is a starting PG for a playoff team in the NBA.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It's gonna take a while for you guys to get into a winning groove (unless you hit the jackpot and land a Tim Duncan type player in the draft) but you guys have some nice building blocks in Dickau, Magloire and Smith


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> I never said his career was over. He hurt his ACL badly in college. His ankle, his back are both constantly injured. I even said in another post that he would have a few more great years but I see his injuries being a consistent thing. Dont add words to my post. He has been consistently injured since college. Id rather not have another possibility of a Jamal Mashburn.


I do not see 2 seasons missing several games with injuries as "consistent" though. Everyone dismisses the 3 consecutive 82 game seasons. Consistently injured applies to Claxton. He missed 151 games from 2000 to 2004 (BD missed 47 during that same period and 83 in his career).


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HORNETSFAN said:


> I do not see 2 seasons missing several games with injuries as "consistent" though. Everyone dismisses the 3 consecutive 82 game seasons. Consistently injured applies to Claxton. He missed 151 games from 2000 to 2004 (BD missed 47 during that same period and 83 in his career).


I think you are confusing "being consistantly injured" with "missing games". Baron has been injured regularly since his college days. Sometimes he plays with them; sometimes he misses games due to them. Id personally not want a player that is consistantly injured and has been over his career. The nature of Baron's injury is what scared me the most. Ankles and backs do not just stop hurting if you continue to do the activities that hurt them in the first place. Would you want to hang on and watch Baron be the next Grant Hill. Grant Hill has been away from the game due to his injuries for years and he is just now coming back from them. I didnt really feel like waiting 6 years for Baron to be "healthy" again.

And again I hope and pray he does do well and remain injury free during his stay in the NBA... :yes:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Baron's debut stats:
Boxscore GoldenState - Detroit 

*Baron Davis #5* 29min - 10pts - 2reb - 8asts - 1 stl - 0 blk









Speedy Claxton's stats:
Boxscore NewOrleans - Denver 

*Speedy Claxton #5* 23min - 5pts - 4reb - *8asts* - 1stl - 1blk


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Baron's debut stats:
> Boxscore GoldenState - Detroit
> 
> *Baron Davis #5* 29min - 10pts - 2reb - 8asts - 1 stl - 0 blk
> ...


FG% was horrible.. Claxton was shooting 1-5 and Baron 3-11 :no: .. I hope Claxton will shoot better tonight @Maverics :basket:


----------

